# Henry Hoover!



## lucy123 (Jun 7, 2012)

I have just ordered a new Henry Hoover.

MY very expensive Vax hoover is useless. It has terrible suction. The men in my house wear black socks and the bits come off on the oatmeal carpets and the hoover doesn't pick them up, I was thinking back to when I had cleaners and they always bought a Henry with them and it seemed to do the trick.

Has anyone got a Henry and is it good on picking up sock fluff and also good on wooden floors?


----------



## Mark T (Jun 7, 2012)

We belong to the "church" of Dyson 

Although they are expensive things.  I'll give them credit that our last one lasted about 10 years (including being dropped down the stairs) before it succumbed to plastic fatigue on the handle.

My parents swear by them, but then they do have 2 labradors!


----------



## lucy123 (Jun 7, 2012)

Nah - tried Dyson but it lost suction!

Sock fluff is hard to get up and the Dyson didn't manage that well.

It seems builders and professional cleaners use Henrys so I am hoping this works for me. Other than that - no more socks in this house aaargh!

Crikey - I am beginning to sound like Monica off Friends!


----------



## Mark T (Jun 7, 2012)

lucy123 said:


> ...It seems builders and professional cleaners use Henrys so I am hoping this works for me. Other than that - no more socks in this house aaargh!...


The Henry's are robust and cheap, my mother used to have one for her cleaning job and there was one in the cottage we rented on holiday.  I wouldn't say they had much more suction then any other hoover.

I'd ban the socks or insist they buy ones that don't leave little fluffy bits!  Ban those socks


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 7, 2012)

Dyson here too, a rollerball one that I can manage in spite of the RA. Does the job OK.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 7, 2012)

Black sock fluff; the bane of my life .... although it's tenacity to stick to oatmeal carpet (which we have in the bedroom so I recognise this problem very well) I think has a lot more to do with the carpet not being made out of natural fibre, as we used to have a - beige LOL - wool Berber in our old house and any old vac picked the sock fluff up most satisfyingly.

I don't know if that's a factor in your case?

Mostly because of being skint and additionally having sworn I'd never have another expensive carpet (we had Heckmondwike Super Home 80/20 in the through lounge/diner in the old house; it eventually drove me bonkers because the blooming thing never wore out and I hated it in the finish) we bought man-made here ..... bedroom carpets just don't get the wear to justify buying expensive, we said  ....... really wish we hadn't in the bedroom.  I mean plain beige is just so right in a bedroom because you could decorate the walls any colour you want to as often as you feel like it and the carpet would still go and look good.

With 7 grandkids regularly traipsing through with God knows what on the bottom of their trainers beige just isn't a colour I'd entertainin the hall or main rooms.


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Jun 7, 2012)

lucy123 said:


> I have just ordered a new Henry Hoover.
> 
> MY very expensive Vax hoover is useless. It has terrible suction. The men in my house wear black socks and the bits come off on the oatmeal carpets and the hoover doesn't pick them up, I was thinking back to when I had cleaners and they always bought a Henry with them and it seemed to do the trick.
> 
> Has anyone got a Henry and is it good on picking up sock fluff and also good on wooden floors?



Had a Henry for fifiteen years or so. They are great, very good for real mess and the car. Many builders round here etc seem to have a Henry.


----------



## lucy123 (Jun 7, 2012)

Mine arrives tomorrow!  I am glad its not just me TW with the black sock fluff!
I thought I was getting a bit too wound up by it but it really drives me bananas!


----------



## Casper (Jun 7, 2012)

I have a Henry, O/h is a builder and he bought it, but it is now a house hoover. Quite good, no problems. Get the bags from internet, much cheaper. Would recommend and would have another one!


----------



## Vicsetter (Jun 7, 2012)

We've had a range of  vacuum machines, Orek, Dyson, Panasonic, Sebo and now a Henry Extra.  If its the latest model with Autosave, it has the booster switch.  The Extra comes with the Airobrush which sounds like it's taking off when you use it, but it sure picks up dog hair, bits of thread etc vary easily.  It's fairly light, easy enough to do the stairs one handed.
The Airobrush is a ?24 extra if you don't have it and is well worth getting, you can get right underneath the beds (non-divan of course).
You will find the tubes very stiff to fit together and take apart and the vacuum regulator on the tube is very stiff, but I'm told they ease up with use.
Have a look here: http://www.henryvacs.co.uk/acatalog/Airo_Brush_Red.html#a601226
there are reviews of the machines and the brush.


----------



## Steff (Jun 7, 2012)

Henrys are brillaint one of the best ive ever used, good for picking up everything


----------



## J.Y.Kelly (Jun 7, 2012)

The Henry range are superb. I've got a yellow labrador who leaves hair everywhere, and the Henry I use is superb. It's called a Henry Hound and it picks up everything. Tried Dysons in the past, not a patch on Henry.


----------



## lucy123 (Jun 8, 2012)

Wow - I wasn't sure whether to post this thread but so many helpful replies!
Thanks everyone! -- sat waiting for Henry to knock on my door, plug himself in and get going - could he be a new man in my life?


----------



## trophywench (Jun 8, 2012)

If only Henry would do that Lucy!

Then perhaps they'd invent him a twin, Irving Iron to do a similar thing?

Dave Dishwasher,  Charlie Cook,  Tom Teamaker - oh Mike Masseur would be a welcome addition to my household too .......


----------



## lucy123 (Jun 8, 2012)

I am beginning to think Henry has stood me up!  Was expected for 9.30!


----------



## ypauly (Jun 8, 2012)

We use a dyson but my employer just bough a cheap henry type wet and dry hoover brand new for ?60 that has the most incredible suction on it. The name wscapes me at yhe moment but i will report back from work on monday

P.S we allready had a henry and there isn't a contest at all.


 but will checkI think the name is nilfisk or something like that.


----------



## lucy123 (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks YPauly.

Henry has arrived - the little tinker went next door!


----------



## Steff (Jun 8, 2012)

lucy123 said:


> Thanks YPauly.
> 
> Henry has arrived - the little tinker went next door!



Tut he was unsure of the thought of being th new man in your life :
Happy hoovering


----------



## lucy123 (Jun 9, 2012)

Loving him so far - despite the fact he keeps banging into things and fell over drunk once!  Very good suction though!  Black sock fluff test hopefully later today.


----------



## J.Y.Kelly (Jun 9, 2012)

You can get a "Turbo" head for henry which makes him even more efficient.
My Henry Hound is superb, he's the only one that can clear up properly after my dog has left hair everywhere!
Kelly.


----------



## Steff (Jun 9, 2012)

lucy123 said:


> he keeps banging into things and fell over drunk once!  Very good suction though!  .



Sounds exactly like my other half apart from good suction bit


----------



## Flutterby (Jun 9, 2012)

Steff said:


> Sounds exactly like my other half apart from good suction bit



Lol Steff!!

I think sock fluff should be banned - totally does my head in.  As soon as Paul gets home the carpet looks like it's not been hoovered in a week and then Mr Sparkles adds his fur to the mess.  I give up!


----------

